# HOW: Proxy with Airtel BB



## abhi.eternal (Apr 19, 2008)

hi. can someone tell me how to use a proxy with airtel broadband (256UL - should be ADSL). i tried using one say x.x.x.x but the problems is after i did this, my net din't connect. i selected 'no proxy' and immediately everything was fine. please tell me a workaround.


----------



## alok4best (Apr 19, 2008)

go and get some working proxy's from sites like proxy4free...
u need to feed ip and port both in ur connection settings...not all proxys work, and some of them are slow too.


----------

